# Sprayer Help Please



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

So I have a Graco GM3500 that I haven't started in about 3-4 years. I have a job on Friday that doesn't have electric so I decided to break out the beast. My fear was the engine would give me a problem from sitting so long. Dumped the gas, changed the oil and it fired on the first pull. 

My problem is the pump. I flip the on switch and nothing, it doesn't attempt to move doesn't even put strain on the motor. Thought maybe something electrical so I opened the panel to see it something was corroded but it all looks nice. 

My question is am I overlooking something really obvious or easy to fix? Could it be air locked (if thats even possible)? Anyone else have that problem or could offer some help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would think that unless the piston is completely seized then its electrical.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Do you have a a pressure knob on it? If so, is it turned on, and up all the way? Check the outlet filter after the knob to make sure it's not dirty or clogged, then check the rod for seized paint. If it's not either of those things, it could be anything from a bad clutch, pinion, drive housing, worn rod, or something electrical, (which is over my head).


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

First thing now the switch, if you can get at it, ought be like a light in your house, jump it. Put the two wires to the switch together see if it kicks on.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Also look for a overload protector that may have tripped. You know a fuse button somewhere


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm renting a generator for the job tomorrow to run my Titan off of. This weekend I'm gonna tinker around with it. I'll start with looking for an overload protecter, then try to jump it like Oden said. Hopefully it's something simple. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rented a generator, get there and the power is on. Fml


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Rented a generator, get there and the power is on. Fml


But you know if you wouldn't have had the generator, the power wouldn't have been on. It's just like only having an umbrella handy when it's sunny.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

And this is why I don't get it that anyone would want a gas powered airless
If anything have a generator. Or rent one. For how often you don't have access to electric it's IMO not worth it to buy and store a gas powered airless for that once in a great while
Then you go to use it- does it work? It's been sitting so long. Cause you never need it...
A generator. Is a better investment IMO for a once in a great while tool. If you got a storm and ur electric goes out. Or you go camping/tailgating or whatever. Nice to have. Can't plug ur fridgerator into a gas powered pump when a nor'easter knocks out ur service....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> And this is why I don't get it that anyone would want a gas powered airless
> If anything have a generator. Or rent one. For how often you don't have access to electric it's IMO not worth it to buy and store a gas powered airless for that once in a great while
> Then you go to use it- does it work? It's been sitting so long. Cause you never need it...
> A generator. Is a better investment IMO for a once in a great while tool. If you got a storm and ur electric goes out. Or you go camping/tailgating or whatever. Nice to have. Can't plug ur fridgerator into a gas powered pump when a nor'easter knocks out ur service....


It was great when we did NC, there's never any power on those. I used to have a Titan power twin which was both gas and electric. That thing was a beast, best of both worlds.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I use my gas sprayer pretty regularly. But I also work out of a trailer.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

make sure all of the wires are connected properly. and for all when using a generator be sure you ABSOLUTLEY use a surge protector to protect the electronics


----------

